# breeding spilo



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

we all know spilos are not readily schoaled unless alot of gallons are present....but what if they are of equal size and male female pair?

do they then try to kill efh other or excessive fin nip or do they fight too

i know two is not good but what about putting a proven pair in a 55 or for that matter even a 30 long???


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I was told by people who bred them that they get quite nasty during mating and often end up killing most of the other fish in the tank and sometimes eachother, keep in mind the may really shred eachothers fins badly as well, they will get very dark for mating usually as well

Person that told me this was creeping death of pfish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a recorded event on the first spawning of S. spilopleura in captivity. Check it out. Ledecky Spawning S. spilopleura


----------

